
Supreme Court Clears Way for Sales Taxes on Internet Merchants - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/21/us/politics/supreme-court-sales-taxes-internet-merchants.html
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17365366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17365366).

